

The Warrant Canary - rubypay
http://blog.kozubik.com/john_kozubik/2010/08/the-warrant-canary-in-2010-and-beyond.html

======
codezero
The Warrant Canary has a lot of caveats, see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary)

It's never been tested legally so there's nothing preventing law enforcement
from compelling someone to comply by continuing to post up-to-date canary
postings under duress.

